# Mega Super Headlamp



## The Hammer (Jul 24, 2006)

Umm do any exist?? I'm new and bought a Black Diamond Solaris thinkiing it was a badass light and i am very disappointed in it.. the brightness, color. throw all suck. The box has little illustrations on what setting is good for what distance and they show like 75m,100m and 125m this thing sucks (even after i put the 'ultra bright' bulb i bought into it) Ideal use for the lamp with the xenon bulb is like 25m no more. Does anyone mod headlamps? I mean take like a M6 head and tie a strap to it so i can wear it on my head?  I use a headlamp everynight to chase rabbits and cats with my dogs while i'm on my bike ( i live on a golf course) and i do bring my M6 guardian or my Ultra Stinger and I'm just so pissed at my headlamp... So can any of you make a super mega headlamp? Like i said battery weight isnt a matter since i'm on my bike and i dont care if i have to strap a 10lb battery pack on my back


----------



## jar3ds (Jul 24, 2006)

I personally like LED's so the StenLight S7 is what I would recomend...

However, I don't use any bulb lights seriously but others can comment on those


----------



## NoFair (Jul 24, 2006)

Silva and Mila make larger high output headlamps (10-25W) that have battery packs you wear on your body and not on your head. 

If you do a search you should find some more info on these. I'm not sure how easy it is to get these in the US, but they are common here in Norway. 
They are mostly used for night orienteering and skiing.

Sverre


----------



## The Hammer (Jul 24, 2006)

jar3ds said:


> I personally like LED's so the StenLight S7 is what I would recomend...
> 
> However, I don't use any bulb lights seriously but others can comment on those


 
Well i have a LED headlamp and while the cats eyes glow really well to it the throw and depth perception arent good at all so i'm not a big fan of LED .. i want to strap my ultra stinger or my m6 to my head some how


----------



## chumley (Jul 24, 2006)

If you are willing to spend a lot, check out a high powered bicycle light like NiteRider. They have headbands that turn a cycling light into a headlamp.

I have a cheap Princeton Tec Vortec headlamp that is pretty bright when I use lithium batteries instead of alkalines.


----------



## cy (Jul 24, 2006)

Niterider HID Storm is the ultimate headlamp for raw output. Stenlight is currently top of the heap for LED headlamps


----------



## funder (Jul 24, 2006)

There are several HID headlamps available, such as:

http://www.lupine.de/en/products/products.html

16W HID, 900 Lumen 6hours with large powerpack


----------



## Coop (Jul 24, 2006)

funder said:


> There are several HID headlamps available, such as:
> 
> http://www.lupine.de/en/products/products.html
> 
> 16W HID, 900 Lumen 6hours with large powerpack




holy mother of.... these guys are selling some sweeeeeet lights....


but 900 euro?! (+/- $1100 US) damn....


----------



## greenLED (Jul 24, 2006)

Yeah, Lupine's are "a tad" pricey... :green:
I've been with people using the Silva orienteering headlamps - they're very bright and have funkydesigns (unconventional looks).

The NR is one sick puppy, and so is the Sten.


----------



## Illum (Jul 24, 2006)

Whats the probability that they will make a HID headlamp in the near distant future...


----------



## cy (Jul 24, 2006)

HID storm easily throws out 900+ lumens for 4+ hours runtime with std pack. been meaning to build up a double li-ion pack for 7+ hours runtime. combined with a custom Red McGizmo E1E for tail light. I can ride at night with full visibility on open road. 

quality of build is top notch! lots of attention to details. 

lucked out and caught my HID storm on closeout for $255. one of the best purchases I've ever done...








MayCooper said:


> holy mother of.... these guys are selling some sweeeeeet lights....
> 
> 
> but 900 euro?! (+/- $1100 US) damn....


----------



## Illum (Jul 24, 2006)

$1200???

jeezez...how big is the heatsink sitting hot on your forehead...I assume lights of this quality has a heatsink?


----------



## greenLED (Jul 24, 2006)

cy said:


> lucked out and caught my HID storm on closeout for $255. one of the best purchases I've ever done...


:wow: they're around $400 'round here...


----------



## The Hammer (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks guys for the leads... i guess i wasnt looking in the right areas.. seems that biking lights are the way to go.. i just wish they were headlamps not helmet mounts.. i like the Niterider MOAB right now but i cant find any lumen ratings on it.. it says it has 3 lvls of HID + led


----------



## cy (Jul 25, 2006)

Niterider HID Storm has a heavy duty headband option, allowing use without helmet. 

personally HID Storm is way too bright for headlamp use. it's used with handlebar mount. output is easily equal or brighter than most car headlights. If I had to hazard a guess at output, 1200+ lumens. this is based upon comparison against Surefire M6/M6R w/NM21 putting out 600+ lumens. 

my favorite combo when riding bicycles is Stenlight on helmet and HID Storm on handlebar. Custom McGizmo E1E red luxeon mod holding down tail light duties. was using a FT3C red luxeon mod for tail light duties, but it was simply too bright!

just read the spec's on Niterider MOAB HID. 12 hours of burntime on low (10watts HID) is outstanding! three levels and LED options for 720 hours. WOW! 

looks like I've got to get busy building some heavy duty custom li-ion packs for HID Storm.

based upon quality of HID Storm, would not hesitate. if I was going to spring for a $519 purchase. Niterider generally delivers on runtime claims.


----------



## The Hammer (Jul 25, 2006)

Yes i've been doing a lot of research on the niterider moab and storm... i do like lupines site where they show pictures at night of all their lights though but they dont list the lumen ratings.. is that headband u mentioned come with it or i have to buy that from niterider?


----------



## cy (Jul 25, 2006)

headband is extra. most folks attach to helmet.

lupine looks like an excellent light. but I would chose Niterider Moab over lupine. being more familar with Niterider quality. 

assuming both are world class lights, I'd chose the one that 1/2 cost of other. better support if you're in US. 

if I was in europe, lupine would have better support.


----------



## offroadcmpr (Jul 26, 2006)

Go to http://www.niterider.com/accessories.php?type=accessories and look at the third one down. I believe that it should work for any of the niterider lights.


----------



## The Hammer (Jul 26, 2006)

offroadcmpr said:


> Go to http://www.niterider.com/accessories.php?type=accessories and look at the third one down. I believe that it should work for any of the niterider lights.



Thanks.. i saw that and wrote them to verify that the MOAB would fit it and it does  I'll let you guys know when i get my MOAB.. since i dont think too many people have one


----------



## FoxFury (Jul 26, 2006)

We at FoxFury also make a very bright headlamp--our Pro Series.
Here is a link to our Pro Outdoor light: http://foxfury.com/products/pro_series/outdoor/outdoor.htm

The Pro Outdoor will fit on the head or on a helmet. The battery pack can be worn on the belt to reduce weight on the head. The light runs on 4 C batteries. 

We also have a Bike and Fire Fighter version.


----------



## mrme (Jul 27, 2006)

It sounds to me like you are taking a headlamp designed for wilderness use and using it in the city. The Soliras has a 4.5V bulb that runs at 1 amp, giving you 4.5 watts. That 'aint much in the city where you will have 100 watt patio lights in your field of vision. 

Good luck finding something that will meet your needs. 

I sure wish I could afford a Soliras.


----------



## The Hammer (Jul 27, 2006)

Well like i said i live on a golf course in Vegas and it is pretty dark out there.. i usually go from 10pm-2am... and that solaris was just such a disappointment.. we'll talk when i get my moab if youi wanna buy it...it only took one crash with me


----------



## cy (Jul 27, 2006)

Now I want a Moab too...


----------



## The Hammer (Jul 27, 2006)

I did talk to Jason at Niterider and I asked if he had lumen numbers for their lights but he said they all have the same power but the MOAB has something rediculous like 12hr battery pack


----------



## The Hammer (Jul 28, 2006)

FoxFury said:


> We at FoxFury also make a very bright headlamp--our Pro Series.
> Here is a link to our Pro Outdoor light: http://foxfury.com/products/pro_series/outdoor/outdoor.htm
> 
> The Pro Outdoor will fit on the head or on a helmet. The battery pack can be worn on the belt to reduce weight on the head. The light runs on 4 C batteries.
> ...


 
Nice looking light but i dont feel LEDs have a good enough throw and have bad depth percetion against brush and stuff.. i have a 3 watt luxeon headlight but yours does look nice


----------



## Jerimoth (Aug 25, 2006)

I've had great service with Gretna Bikes, for Lupine lights that I use in search and rescue operations as a park ranger. Check out http://www.gretnabikes.com/category.asp?cat_ind=7


----------



## Nemlas (Sep 10, 2006)

Take a look at www.foxfury.com there are some very bright headlamps. I am a distributor for them and I will offer you 10% discount and ship to you for free. I take MC and Visa. Look at the 500-006 model 960 CD 9 watts of power and they light around 200 ft ahead and at that distance a nice 60ft wide. Take a look then call me at 800-304-1822.


----------

